# grafik bei spielen verhschwommen



## juckzirpe (24. September 2011)

hey, ich wollte heute mal nach langem mal wieder world of tanks spielen und auf einmal sind alle spiele total verschwommen.
Imageshack - grrrrn.jpg
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
alle spiele sehen so aus.. ich hab ne ati 5770 mit amd catalyst 11.8
ich hab schon den grakatreiber neu installiert und die settings geändert, hilft alles nichts. 
was meint ihr?

lg


----------



## GoldenMic (24. September 2011)

Zuviel Weichspüler benutzt beim Graka waschen?






Systeminformationen?


----------



## juckzirpe (24. September 2011)

windows 7 ultimate sp1

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2
4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL7      
AMD Phenom II X4 955@3.5ghz Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3      
Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil      
BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7      
Club3D Radeon 5770 1024MB Overclocked Edition, PCI-eExpress      
Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3, AMD 770      
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz      
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)

http://imageshack.us/f/600/39766372.jpg/



EDIT: soo gerade mal deus ex:hr ausprobiert... lief ohne probleme und sieht ganz normal aus, aber nur im directx 11 modus!. wenn ich den auf "aus" stelle, komm ich nur ins menu, nicht ins spiel. dann kommt die meldung: http://imageshack.us/f/535/28724492.jpg/


----------



## Kerkilabro (24. September 2011)

Dont drink and play games! Stell doch mal die Native Auflösung deines Monitors 1 zu 1 mit der Game Auflösung


----------



## juckzirpe (24. September 2011)

hier ist ja eine antwort lustiger als die andere 

aber leider bringt das nichts 

hab heute auch einen neuen monitor bekommen bei dem ich mit 1080p spielen kann, aber manche spiele bleiben trotzdem total matsch 

http://imageshack.us/f/189/schno.jpg/ *seufz*


----------



## PsychoQeeny (24. September 2011)

Gehst du über HDMI oder DVI (bei HDMI kommt sowas zb. vor)


----------



## juckzirpe (24. September 2011)

mit meinem alten monitor über vga, mit meinem neuen den ich seit heute hab über ein hdmi zu dvi kabel (hdmi am pc, dvi am monitor).
also ist seit gestern auf meinem monitor mit vga gewesen und mit meinem neuen genau das gleiche

Imageshack - sospielichgerne.jpg mein geliebtes ragnaok ist so unspielbar -.-


----------



## PsychoQeeny (24. September 2011)

Hast du mal deine Grakatreiber deinst.(komplett) und neu aufgespielt?


----------



## juckzirpe (24. September 2011)

jep, hat nichts gebracht...

ich hab jetzt mal eine systemwiederherstellung gemacht und siehe da, es funzt wieder!

ich hatte glaub gestern 2 directx updates, an denen muss es wohl gelegen haben, weil jetzt gehts wieder^^.


----------

